# Hard water stains in toilet



## LesleyS

Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the hard water stains in my toilet??????:grit:I have tried so many things and can NOT get it out. It is unsightly and when the Kids came to visit the Grandkids asked if I ever clean my toilet ! Please help .......


----------



## Windy in Kansas

Are they hard water stains or hard water mineral deposits on the porcelain surface?


----------



## Miss Lynne

try using a pumice stone to clean and then snobowl toilet cleaner afterwards.
Hope this helps you out.


----------



## LesleyS

Windy, I think it's mineral deposits


----------



## silentcrow

We get an iron/rust buildup on ours. My dad used to use some kind of acid (not great for the septic), but even that was limited in how much it would remove. My brother finally gloved up and scrubbed the heck out of it, I don't know what cleaner he used but, he used one of those green Scotch scrubbies.


----------



## RockyGlen

I had heard that dropping efferdent denture cleaning tablets in would work - let me tell you, they are expensive and it does NOT work.

What I do now is use Lysol Toilet Bowl cleaner (it has a crook neck and is a very thick liquid) pour in half the bottle and just let it sit there for an hour or two. Then use the brush and flush.

Dh says not to do it more than every 6 months or so because he worries about the plastic pipes, but it does work and is pretty easy.


----------



## jen74145

I have drained the bowl of water, put on gloves, got a scrubby and attacked. I used a paste of baking soda and lime juice which worked well; fizzy and smelled nice and the boaking soda helped abrade the deposits.

I've used salt on a kitchen sink, too. HTH.


----------



## Murron

We did use "Iron Out" after first moving here for the icky rusty yuck in the potties. I think DH put it in the toilet tank, and it did resolve in a few days. (Also recommended by our water softener guy) I know, not very natural...

*jen* - Can you use bs and lime juice for regular potty cleaning? I'm out of the Lysol stuff, and am looking for a natural alternative as well!


----------



## jen74145

Seems to; I do drain the bowl first via plunger, though, and I run a little vinegar through to make sure it's disinfected and safe. The lime/soda paste just really helps remove any grossness and it makes the bathroom smell clean.


----------



## Wildwood

I use Bar Keeper's Friend. You will find it with the Comet. It works on the mineral and hard water stains and works better if you use it fairly regularly. When ours gets a little much for the BKF, DH gets it with the Lysol Toilet Bowl Cleaner but we only use an ounce or two and let it set for just a few minutes and try not to use it any more than we absolutely have to...usually when company is coming.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Drain the toilet of water. Pour white vinegar in it and let it stand overnight. Flush.


----------



## Charleen

RockyGlen said:


> What I do now is use Lysol Toilet Bowl cleaner (it has a crook neck and is a very thick liquid) pour in half the bottle and just let it sit there for an hour or two. Then use the brush and flush.
> 
> Dh says not to do it more than every 6 months or so because he worries about the plastic pipes, but it does work and is pretty easy.


We do this every couple of days. We have such hard water, lots of lime build up. We have to keep on top of it or it won't come off short of blasting it.

The Works really works, too.


----------



## ELOCN

I had also heard somewhere (maybe in Hints from Heloise) that to get your toilet bowl clean, you could drop in some Efferdent (false teeth cleaner) tablets. I tried it and the Efferdent didn't budge the stains.


----------



## greeneyedgirl70

Try "The Works" or "Oxy" They both work quite well?


----------



## Murron

jen74145 said:


> Seems to; I do drain the bowl first via plunger, though, and I run a little vinegar through to make sure it's disinfected and safe. The lime/soda paste just really helps remove any grossness and it makes the bathroom smell clean.


Jen - Bingo! I did the plunger thing to drain the bowl, and did the vinegar then lime/soda paste - worked like a charm! Thanks, girl! And it smells very nice!


----------



## 3sunz

Miss Lynne said:


> try using a pumice stone to clean and then snobowl toilet cleaner afterwards.
> Hope this helps you out.



I agree with the pumice stone. It really does remove the stains! :banana02:


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I've had great results with that " the works" product that you can find at Wally world or the $1 store.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Another endorsement for "The Works". I get it at Dollar Tree and it really goes to town on the iron and mineral stains. We have really nasty iron water and it gets the toilets totally clean. I spray it on the shower and tub, too - really gets the orange off and leaves it sparkling.


----------



## ELOCN

Is "The Works" expensive? What about the person who recommended Oxy? Is that the same thing as Oxy-Clean that you soak clothes in? Thank you in advance.


----------

